# 3 questions



## rorypg633 (Aug 5, 2006)

1. Are cichlids community fish? can they be kept with other cichlids, with other fish(not cichlids), or on their own?
2. If they can be kept together whats the minimum size tank for two small cichlids?
3. whats the average growth like?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

First of all, what sort of cichlids? South American, African? I 
I can't give any answers to your questions, because it depends on which cichlids you are referring to.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1. All cichlids are territorial, at least when breeding, so in general they are not good community fish. You can keep them with other fish if the tank is large enough and the other fish don't compete for territory (keep top-dwelling fish with substrate spawning bottom dwellers, for example). You could also keep one "less-agressive" cichlid like a ram, dorsiger or an angel with community fish if the tank is medium large. (one fish, not one type)
2. The smallest cichlid tank I ever had was a 5 gallon with L. Margarae (a 1 in" max shell dweller from L. tanginika. If I were doing it again, I'd put them in a 15L. They were very insecure and I never saw them. Likewise a 15L for a pair of apistos (some of the less agressive ones), rams, dichrossus or smallest julies is about the minimum size for a mated pair. They must be a mated pair and any other fish in the tank would be a target. 
3. all cichlids except discus grow fast so always plan your tanks on the adult's size.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Everything depends on what cichlid oyu are talking about. It is a HUGE genus.


----------

